

How the iPad will destroy Microsoft.  Quietly. - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2010/01/since-i-have-nothing-better-to-do.html

======
railsjedi
This dude is crazy. Crazy wrong.

------
awa
I guess there's nothing much stopping Microsoft from developing a MS office
for iPhone OS.

Not approving it will cause a lot of mayhem and maybe even antitrust issues
for Apple so they will need to allow it.

Also don't forget google docs and upcoming office web apps.

